# Constantly hungry?



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm just over 8 weeks gone and in the past week have started to feel starving all the time. I've had no sickness yet-just feeling sick all day long! and am eating 3 substainal meals and getting my BG just about under control with increased insulin but just a bit concerned that if I eat as much as I want to that I'll mess up my pre & post meal targets? Anyone else hungry all the time? or have any tips on how to snack without messing up BG? At the mo I have oak cakes but stil find Im starving!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup, I was ravenous. It's a lot better now, at 14w, and I can go between meals without eating.

Protein's probably the way forward - keeps you feeling full and carb free. So things like meats, boiled eggs, cheese, some nuts, erm...veg sticks and hummus? 

My thing was carbs, so I did just eat what I wanted and take insulin for it, but I'm T1 and always on insulin. Hope you can find some things that work, it's grim.



chattygirl197811 said:


> I'm just over 8 weeks gone and in the past week have started to feel starving all the time. I've had no sickness yet-just feeling sick all day long! and am eating 3 substainal meals and getting my BG just about under control with increased insulin but just a bit concerned that if I eat as much as I want to that I'll mess up my pre & post meal targets? Anyone else hungry all the time? or have any tips on how to snack without messing up BG? At the mo I have oak cakes but stil find Im starving!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks I'm about to go shopping in a mo so yes I'll try some humous & sticks and as you say maybe more eggs. Good to know I'm not the only one. Hope yr pregnancy is going well x


----------



## rach77 (Aug 16, 2012)

im always hungry with this baby dont want to eat to much inbetween mels though x


----------

